# KnowledgeFest Dallas August 17, 18, and 19.



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Greetings,

Who is going to be at Kfest Dallas in August?

We are debuting our company there and would love to meet with you. Our booth is #424 and we will be across from the Huge DS18 booth. 

So who here is a 12v provider, and who will be at Kfest?

Joe


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I might be

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Luck Joe, I'll see you there.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Good Luck Joe, I'll see you there.


Thanks Howard. I look forward to it my friend.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Knowledgefest Dallas August 17,18, 19 2018*

I was curious if the industry people here will be going to Kfest in Dallas in 1.5 weeks? We will have a booth and demo car under the banner of CVD Audio.

So who is going to make it out there? Would love to meet you guys.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Knowledgefest Dallas August 17,18, 19 2018*

Ahzheimer's kicking in?

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/407193-knowledgefest-dallas-august-17-18-19-a.html


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: Knowledgefest Dallas August 17,18, 19 2018*

My co-workers will be going but I'm too new to go. Only 2 months into the job. Maybe next year!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Knowledgefest Dallas August 17,18, 19 2018*



metanium said:


> Ahzheimer's kicking in?
> 
> https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/407193-knowledgefest-dallas-august-17-18-19-a.html


HOLY CRAP....I guess so. Wow! Erin or any other Admins, remove this one.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Getting close!!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Merged Threads.


----------



## geforce789 (Jul 6, 2014)

I live 10 minutes from the convention center and would love to sneak in but i don't work in the 12v industry !!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Flight is booked and room secured.. I'll be there. anyone in dallas need help with tuning? i might have some free hours while im there 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*!*



SkizeR said:


> Flight is booked and room secured.. I'll be there. anyone in dallas need help with tuning? i might have some free hours while im there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing you Nick! Stop by the CVD Audio booth. I would love to see ya!


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be there Sunday and maybe Friday or Saturday for any later trainings. I will have to look at the schedule.


----------

